# Pushing eggs out of nest?



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

We have a few sets of birds that have laid many eggs. However 2 sets of birds continually push their eggs out of the nest and break them, or stomp on them in the nest. Neither pair has successfully hatched a single egg. Any ideas


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Are these pairs on lower nests?? Perhaps it is not them......but mice.....


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mice can be one thing.. fighting can be another..if you have single birds in with the breeding pairs they tend to fight over nest boxes and can damage eggs in the process..and your nest bowls may be too shallow.. also young birds sometimes do not mind the eggs well till they mature a bit.


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

No, they are on higher nests. I had contemplated mice, but we've had both a cat living on the loft and a dog "guarding" the loft/ wishing he could eat them  and it's definitely not them. 

It may still be mice, but I do sincerely believe it is the birds. One of the nests is two hens who may or may not be mating with the cock from the other nest.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

uneven pairs can cause trouble...


----------



## Sky Island (Aug 12, 2011)

You may need a deeper nest bowl or the pigeons may be too young. My pigeons had done that for about a year and about 2 months ago laid eggs that survived and now they are almost full grown. If you have fantails make sure the nest isn't too deep because they tend to squish the eggs when getting into the bowl but for smaller birds it needs to be a good size for them and needs a big enough lip so the eggs cant get pushed out.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Use a deeper bowl, so that they can't push it out. I have one pair which has this habit...... deeper bowls did solve the problem.
But check out if you have an uneven pair...... pairs which are actually not pairs


----------

